# Garden Sheds and Man Caves



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

Lets see those garden shed, mancaves, Garden pubs even ( i will even add greenhouses into the mix)........i'm looking to thermalise mine more this year and rebuild the front. Roof also needs thermal adding, as it gets real cold in there at winter time.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2022)

The inside of the Summerhouse that is often the background for bike pictures


----------

